# worker on ground electrocuted while limbs trimmed at power lines



## Trinity Honoria (Jul 20, 2005)

Man Electrocuted While Cutting Trees In Clemson
Tree Limb Hits Line, Worker 

POSTED: 4:11 pm EDT July 19, 2005
UPDATED: 9:07 am EDT July 20, 2005

CLEMSON, S.C. -- The Pickens County Coroner's Office said a man was electrocuted Tuesday morning. 

Investigators said he was helping trim tree limbs away from power lines on Airport Road in Clemson.

Police said Gene Barry Brown was working on the ground when a tree limb fell on a power line, which then struck him.

Brown, of Greenville, was 41 years old.

An autopsy is scheduled for Wednesday. The Occupational Safety and Health Administration will investigate the death.


----------



## matthias (Jul 20, 2005)

Did the powerline break, or was it a big limb that stretched the conductor (primary) low enough for the limb to make contact with the deceased, or was it a limb caught up in bare secondarys that reached the ground, or was it hanging from the lines and the groundman tried to pull it off by hand or hook pole, or did the charge go through the ground? I do line clearance 75% of the time and I am saddened by the event but curious what I can learn from it to help make my workplace safer.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jul 20, 2005)

when more information gets to me, i'll post it... i'm jut a simple woman who was directed to this site to get help from you tree-folks so i don't have any local sources...

and my son's name is Matthias... great name!!!


----------

